# ~NiNo's Journal~



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

30th November - 2008​ 
Heh, NiNo is my nickname for those who are wondering. Tralissa Andalusians is the name of my Stud Farm, and so yeah. I usually use NiNo on forums, but I can't remember why I used Tralissa Andalusians on here.​ 
Anyway, yesterday I went up to Stafford for my dad's uncle Larance's surprise birthday bash. It was awesome, one of my second cousin's, Martin, is an entertainer and he dressed up as Freddie Mercury, Meatloaf, Ozzy Osbourne, Tina Turner and an Indian for the song "Wig wam bam".​ 
I havn't seen any of my dad's side of the family before, so we just met them all for the first time. (Well, for me and my brothers anyway, but they knew us as babies, so I don't know if that counts?)​ 
Anyway, I came home around 3AM, I was supposed to stay in a hotel, but I wanted to come home so that I can see to the horses the next day. It was a good job I came back! My 16 year old brother was looking after the farm with his friends, and he never gave Luca, Willow and Raine their hay! The girl's in the field were fine, but Luca, Raine and Willow needed hay. ​ 
So, in my best NEW clothes, I trudged through the mud and went and gave them hay, getting covered in mud and hay. I was also half drunk, but sobered up quite quickly to give them hay. ​ 
So I'm never leaving my babies in my brothers hands again, he's useless. Guitar Hero cannot be that addicting, it drive's me up the wall!​ 
I'm having a few problems with one of the dog's now. He's constantly whining, he has food and water, has been out for a wee, and he's still whining! It's driving me nut's :/​ 
On another note, it is very cold, and I can't wait to go back into the house. Living in a stable is hell :/ ​ 
My brothers are starting work at the house on Tuesday, since they have finished a big job they had to do in Lansing.​ 
So yeah, hopefully it will be done quicker.​ 
I really want to be in for christmas. Come on! It's the 1st of December tomorrow!​ 
I have to ride Luca tomorrow, because he's going nut's in his stable, Raine's got to go out into the field and Willow will have to have a walk too.​ 
Eh, I'm tired now.​ 
Will put the heater on to warm up, then go to sleep.​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

1st december - 2008

Wow XD Christmas is just around the corner. Not that I should be happy, because of what's happened, and we have told our parents not to get us anything because of the money that's been spent on the house.

But no, my parents have been buying thing's over the past few week's and so all of us have basically got new computers and stuff. 

We are going to be furniture shopping for our bedrooms this week and next. So I have to get my bed and stuff.

I had a horse head put in my bathroom floor too XD 











My bathroom's purple and black, hehe. And it's basically the same in my bedroom, and I'm getting all black gothic furniture this time. Suit's me well I think, haha.

And so this was my house before the fire...











The morning after the fire.

The date on the photo's are wrong. It was my nan's new camera and I never set the actual date. The day of the fire was the 7th July.































This side is my bedroom, the fire started in my brothers bedroom above mine.











And this is what it look's like at the moment.











We had balconies put in and stuff, it look's much better than before anyway. It's just a shame there's not much land here. So we're going to try and make a deal with next door, because their moving soon, and yeah, we already rent those fields sometimes, but it would be good if we bought them instead.

Outside the house look's a mess, yeah. That's the weather for you here and when you have tractors and stuff working around here :lol: It will be cleaned soon.​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

1st December - 2008 - 21:05PM (10:05PM)

Gosh it's cold!

I wonder if we'll actually have snow on Christmas, haha!

I am going to be living on bean's on toast for a week, starting from tonight. And I will also go back on the water.

I have gone way off track since the fire and have put alot of weight on. This is one of the reasons as to why I am not riding. And my poor horses need excercise.

So yeah, I'm going to see what that does for me, since I did try it when I was living in the house, and I felt great. I actually lost a stone and a half. 

But yeah, I will see what that does for a week, and if I do lose some, I will probably live on that for a while, haha.

A few weeks of living in a car, then 5 months in a stable, living on takeaways and microwavable meal's is hell. Don't do it, unless you don't have a choice like me.

So, my dad bought a ton of horse feed for us, because we're trying to keep weight on all our horses living out.

Raine lost alot of weight because she was unwell, and is still living in now. But I can happily say that she now is back to being a podgy girl again. She will be staying in for a bit longer due to a sore on her withers from a stupid rug.

But yeah, their having 2 - 3 feed's a day, and are having about 2 - 3 bales of hay a day. Or if it's haylage, they have quite a bit out of that.

They all seemed happy tonight. I really do need to change field's though. I just need to get that gate sorted. I need to get the farrier out and I don't have to worry about the dentist until January.

Gypsy and Fenda are suffering a little bit from Mud Fever, so that's why I want to change fields, the one's been rested since the 4th November. I doubt any grass grew, it definetly need's to be re-seeded.

I can tell Gypsys not herself, because she's not bullying Fenda and Breeze like she usually does. She seem's to have stopped chasing after them.

They really enjoyed their feed tonight though. 

I'm going to do a bit of re-search and see if there is any other feed I can give them, and if there is, probably get it and introduce them to it gradually over 2 weeks.

But yeah, I'm not sure when they will be able to live in a stable again. Once the house is done, we will only have 2 spare. So we are planning to turn the garage into 3 stables, since it's big enough, and Chase, Breeze and Raine will move into there.

I guess I won't be able to get Breeze graded in May, since I havn't been able to teach her to load or do any in-hand work with her, and she need's more condition and I also have to shave her mane and tail, or atleast wait for them to grow. She had her mane down to her shoulder, but has lost it all, and in the winter, which I don't understand. It is definetly sweet itch though. 

I will probably use some MTG on it, since it is working great for Luca.

Anyway, I have typed quite a bit, so I shall now leave this. 
​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

God I'm dumb.

I meant 9:05PM.

Rofl.​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

2nd December - 2008

Bored.

Off to give the mare's the feed in a few minutes.

Look's like we're going to have to go out to Usk later to pick up some hay.

There are quite a few workers here today, but I'm not complaining! It's going to get the house done faster. My brother's should have been here today, but their still cleaning up the job they have done in lansing.

Hmm, I'm fed up of the media centre down in the stable, it just keep's crashing! My brother claims he fixed it, but it got to the point where it crashed everytime on startup. So I just give up with the piece of junk.

I have nothing else to report on until later :/

So meh, I shall be off.
​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

2nd December - 2008 - 23:33PM (11:33PM)

Told you I'd be back.

I borrowed my mum's laptop from the cabin and am charging it and using it down here.

It seem's that my old computer won't work properly and the Media Centre... I just don't want to talk about it :lol:

I don't like this laptop, the mouse pad's pretty sensitive.

But atleast it doesn't crash.

I just need to download some music, that's all.

Maybe some Opeth, hehe. I don't think my mum would be too happy with black metal music on here.

Not much to report on. 

Fed the girlies and gave them their hay (Yup, we went out and got some after) and sorted Luca, Willow and Raine out for the night.

The dog's are out in the pen at the moment, so they will be barking to come in soon.

And the cat just jumped on the keyboard *glares*

Anyway, what was I going to say? 

I can't really remember.

My brothers had to take his cat to the vet because he hasn't had a wee all day, so he's had to be rushed in because the vet said he could rupture his bladder and liver or something. So he's in for 3 day's and will cost about £300. But anything to help his cat.

Ah, that's it really.
​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

3rd December - 2008

Ok, so me and my mum have been talking alot lately about what we're going to do when we're back in the house.

My life's going to completely change, it's a new start for us all basically.

There's still ALOT of work to be done after christmas on the land. We're having a few new stable's built, we're going to have foaling camera's installed in the foaling stables, and build a menage.

There is about an acre of land joined onto my land, and I'm not sure if it is the council's or our's. So, me and my mum have asked my dad to see if he can either buy or rent it off the council.

We own 6 acres ourself, but rent 10 acres next door and that extra 1 acre would be great. 

We are searching for a dun andalusian stallion/colt with a reasonable price. You used to be able to get them for peanuts, but since more colour's are being accepted into the spanish stud book, there's dun andalusians around for 40,000 Euro's.

I found one who is about 18 thousand euro's, but I e-mailed about him and he has no papers. The woman on the website told me that they aren't accepted in the stud book.

Obviously she's not up to date :lol:

Anyway, once and IF we do manage to get a dun andy stallion, we will be wanting a dun mare.

BUT.

My mum is saying that when we get back on track, she'd like to buy me a small cottage with a reasonable amount of land, since the property prices are very low right now.

Either that, or my brother is looking for a new house and my mum has told him to get a place with land, and we will pay him rent for keeping the horses there.

Anyway, she want's me to keep all of my horses which is Willow, Gypsy and Chase, along with Raine, Breeze and Fenda (Who we share) Luca's basically my mum's, since she had him as a present, but I basically clean him out and ride him, pfft.

Anyway, I keep all 5, but Luca and Willow stay here with my mum.

And my mum would like to keep all stallions here and I keep all mares. But, when we put mares in foal, they will be staying here and when it's weaning process, I keep the foal's and my mum keep's the mares for a while.

It's all confusing to type out, but basically we will be keeping mares at one property and stallions at the other.

I'm now completely bored and cold, hehe.

Ah well, someones just decided to talk to me on MSN, so I'm off.

Which bring's me to my next point, I have 3 guy's who are interested in me :lol:

One I talked to for 6 hours last night, who I basically havn't spoken to since I was 13. He's a lovely guy, has really long dreaded hair, chin pierced, lovely blue eyes and a goatie, loves animals and basically is my dream guy <3

Right, I'm off.​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

4th December - 2008 - 02:05AM ​ 
Wow, the 4th already :shock:​ 
I'm seeing Slipknot, Machine Head and Children Of Bodom on Friday, it's going to be awesome.​ 
And I only just realised it's Thursday :lol:​ 
Great.​ 
So, I did post the one of our vet's want's to do an MRI Scan, because he think's that my dog Chaska, may have a tumor on his brain.​ 
So that's not good new's at the moment, then again, is there ever any good new's?​ 
And it's raining :/ So I'm not happy.​ 
I don't have anything else to report, so I shall be off.​ 
I just can't be bothered to do anything right now.​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Considering putting Gypsy on loan.

Yup, got talking over MSN to an old friend of mine that I used to go riding with.

She's studying Equine at the college I went to, and so I was asking her how all the horses are and how the tutors were. And we got talking about her wanting to have a horse on loan before buying a horse again.

She asked how Gypsy was and then it clicked in my brain.

Gypsy is one of the sweetest, quietest mares I have ever known, and she's so gentle and you can do anything with her.

And so I said to her if I asked my mum, would she like to have Gypsy on loan, and she said she'd love it.

I stated that I'd have to keep her here, because she hates being away from Chase, and because I like to keep an eye on my horses.

So I'm still waiting for a full answer from my mum. 


My dad's fine with it though, and he's even said I should loan Chase out. So I don't know, hehe.​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ok, so I am finally back in my house.*

*It's not completely finished, but it is livable.*

*I have had a great christmas and yeah, it just feel's so good to be out of that stable.*

*Our main priority now is to get the girlies in soon.*

*The workers will hopefully be back to finish off the house next week, so that would be great.*

*Then we have to start sorting through what was saved in the fire, and throw out whatever we don't need.*

*So, last night was new year's eve, I had 2 friends over, Richard and Rhys, and it was great. Rhys passed out from drinking a bottle of Jack Daniels and me and Richard just sat up talking, drinking and watching Family Guy.*

*We both woke up at 9:00AM, which was weird, haha.*

*Anyway, it was fun *

*But there is one person I missed the most *Sigh**

*Jon <3*

*But he was also out getting drunk, haha.*

*Anyway, I best be off.*

*Happy New Year everyone ^_^*​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*9th January - 2009.*​ 
*Heh, it's been a long week, or what feel's like a long one anyway.*​ 
*We've been having a problem with the electric, we're having powercuts quite often, and we had to turn the middle floor off for a few day's, because we don't really want the house burning down again.*​ 
*Well, we thought we found the problem this morning, I went to turn my computer on. I did all that, then my speakers wouldn't turn on by the button, so I shut down my computer and unplugged everything, then plugged it all back in.*​ 
*Then it tripped.*​ 
*Well, Alex came up because I called him to say it tripped when I plugged something in, then Andrew came up, and that's when basically I was helping out with everything.*​ 
*Mine kept tripping it all the time. But it didn't stop there, it tripped with other things too in one of my brothers room, and so we still don't know the problem.*​ 
*There's no way our house can be pushing more than 80 AMPS with just a computer plugged in, so there's a big problem somewhere. I think Andrews sorted something until he comes back on Monday, the electrics been fine so far.*​ 
*Alex saw that I was into photography, and was talking to me about it, and he said that he'd studied a photography course in college, and he said it was really good, they would give you an assignment, you go out and take a load of photo's and then learn to process them yourself, and yeah. He said I should have gone.*​ 
*I used to like him, I still fancy him, but he has a girlfriend and 2 kid's, hehe.*​ 
*Horses*​ 
*I didn't want to say anything yet, but I guess I will...*​ 
*Fenda look's pregnant, but I'm not getting my hopes up. *​ 
*She's got the shape in her belly, you know, that drooping shape.*​ 
*She'd only be about 6 months, but she's a brood mare, so it shows earlier in most.*​ 
*But, her one udder swelled up yesterday, so we're having the vet out. I checked them the other day and they were absolutely fine? So it's just weird it's happened now. We think Mastitis (Spelling?) but why now? She never had it after weaning Breeze from her. But I'll get it checked out.*​ 
*Their all doing well anyway, which I am really happy about. *​ 
*I'd just like them ALL to be in, not just Fenda, Breeze, Luca and Willow.*​ 
*Raine, Gypsy and Chase make me feel so bad, they stand at the gate and stare at my window, neigh to me when I walk past and you can just see their head's following me whereever I go.*​ 
*I love them to bit's and I just want them all in a nice warm stable with load's of hay and water and to groom them and get them all looking really well. They all look so fluffy and matted right now >_<*​ 
*My Life*​ 
*I have decided to turn my life around, hehe.*​ 
*I'm off the alcohol and onto the water, I have been eating healthily and 3 times a day (I try to have a meal 3 times a day, but mainly have 2 because I'm never that hungry anymore) And I havn't been picking.*​ 
*I do feel much better about myself.*​ 
*I really do need to lose alot. I mean, I was quite big before the house burnt down, but, I was "thinner" than I am now. So I was living on takeaways and microwavable meals for 6 months, which made me even worse.*​ 
*So, I'm not trying to lose it all.*​ 
*I'm doing sit-ups, drinking lot's of water regulary, eating healthily and yeah.*​ 
*I'm also in love with someone and I really can't wait to go see him, but I am very self concious and this is my aim.*​ 
*He know's how I feel about myself, but he understands.*​ 
*But he is my aim, and I know I shouldn't do it just because of some guy, but I have never felt a connection like this before.*​ 
*It's very rare that a metalhead, 6'2, drummer, singer, lip piercing, really long dreadlocks and unbelievebly good looking, has the same likes and dislikes as me.*​ 
*I don't think I have ever been so happy in my life.*​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*26th January - 2009*

*We had the vet out, hmm... A week or 2 ago?*

*Because Luca was due for a jab, and so when the vet came, we also asked her to take blood from our Andalusian brood mare.*

*She said we'd have the results to see if she was pregnant by next friday.*

*That was an anxious wait :/ *

*Well, we got a call on Thursday instead from the vet.*

*Our heart's were going and yeah :/ Couldn't wait.*

*And the news...*

*FENDA'S PREGNANT!*

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

*We're so happy, this is just what we need, the best new's we've heard in freaking ages!*

*So now you'll be expecting a blog on Fenda in the breeding section, when it's a few weeks near.*

*Now, I'm pretty sure she was covered on the 30th July, so she should be due on the 4th July.*

*How awesome!*

*We only covered her the once, because she got kicked the next day and we couldn't really cover her from the way she was walking and everything, so we basically gave up on that.*

*But I can't believe she's actually pregnant!*

*My mum burst into tears on the phone to the vet and everything, and yeah, we're over the moon.*

*When we told people we were expection a baby, they thought it was me!*

*I had "We're having a baby" in my Personal Message on MSN, and everyone, mainly family, messaged me asking me if I was pregnant!*

*And my boyfriend did, he was like "Are you cheating on me!?" (He's living in London and I havn't been able to visit him yet)*

*Who the heck do they think I am?*

*My boyfriend should know that he'll be my first, so...*

*If I did get pregnant, that would be because of him.*

*Pretty sure he doesn't want kid's, and it's the same with me too.*​*
No way XD Haha.

Anyway, onto other things.

The workers should be back soon, once my dad makes a list and get's certain guy's back anyway :/ I'm being turfed out of my room soon, because my ceiling need's to be re-plastered, because it look's like a drunk did it :/ Haha.

Shouldn't take long to dry, and I should be back in like, the next day.

I swear, they get plaster over anything :/ I'll kill 'em.

Well, I best be off.


​​*
​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

*22 June - 2009*

01:44AM

*~ Life ~*

Life... Is good. 

Right now it is anyway.

I recently got a boyfriend <3 Well, around the end of May.

I remember it being a few day's, maybe a week before Lexxi was born (I'll get to that in a minute)

Anyway, I never thought we'd end up together, he used to be pretty mean, winding me up, being rude and everything.

How we met was pretty funny, haha. But I'm so glad because I've never felt like this about anyone before.

So, like... When I was 16/17. me and my best friend were on SKYPE prank calling people, and it chose him at random. Basically, it backfired and he ended up pranking us, haha. It was brilliant, but we were ok until I blocked him for 2 years for being rude and annoying, haha. 

I remember unblocking him because he asked my best friend where I was. And we started talking ever since a few weeks after the fire, every now and then anyway. 

I just remember then, a week or few days before Lexxi was born, he phoned me <3 And we got talking and he revealed he had liked me for a while, and I secretly did like him, so let it out as well. We couldn't believe it, we didn't expect anything to happen between us. I'd always thought he didn't like me, haha.

We basically ended up talking more after the phonecall, and yeah <3 I remember I think we actually made it official on the day Lexxi was born!

We're been crazy about eachother ever since  His name is Daz (Darren) We've talked about a ton of things. We don't go a day without phoning and texting eachother. 

He's been off for a few weeks with a broken hand, but he's going back tomorrow, or should I say today, since it's quite late? It's now 02:09AM, hehe.

I got distracted because I had to scan something for my brother, lol.

Anyway...

So yeah, we also bought 10 + Acres of land a few weeks ago! So we now own over 16 Acres  

The fencings being sorted in there this week, so that my horses can finally move onto bigger pasture with more grass. 

What else... I can't really think, hehe.

I'm just so happy about me and Daz <3


*~ Horses ~*

Ok, so on the 2nd of June, we had a new arrival! Fenda gave birth to a beautiful filly. We named her Lexxi, she is also a purebred Andalusian. She's a big foal, and she's so sweet and I can't wait until she's grown up, haha.

All the other mares are doing ok. Their all desperate for a trim, so the farriers coming on Wednesday, finally! Then I'll be able to move them to the new fields. 

Luca is ok, I will be riding him now that Daz has gone back to work, as I have that little bit of time while he's not there *Sigh*

Willows up for sale.

And we're looking to buy another Andalusian... But won't get one for a while.

That's about it really... Hehe.
​


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Shame no one reads this! Very entertaining...
Hope your search for a new horse goes well, congratz on the new horse and the boyfriend!


----------

